# Irrational Numbers



## The_Traveler

What my attorney charges per hour?


----------



## sashbar

f/0.45


----------



## Advanced Photo

pi, Euler's number, the golden ratio, square root of 2...etc.


----------



## Didereaux

1.Any corporate tax return figure.

2.Estimated cost of any government project.

3.Probably the number of brain cells used by Stephen Hawking.

4.Any number arrived at by group consensus.

5.The amount of candy a 5 yr old thinks they can buy with a dollar.


----------



## 480sparky

The number of things wrong with Nikon, as written by Thom Hogan.

The number of things wrong with Ken Rockwell.


----------



## petrochemist

Technically an irrational number is 'a real number that cannot be expressed by a ratio of integers' rather than just any big number.
So Advanced Photo is the only one who's answers fit the bill, even if the others are more amusing.
Whilst in maths geek mode just let me add '√(-1) 8 ∑ π'


----------



## PropilotBW

The amount of taxes taken out of a "bonus" check.


----------



## Advanced Photo

petrochemist said:


> Technically an irrational number is 'a real number that cannot be expressed by a ratio of integers' rather than just any big number.
> So Advanced Photo is the only one who's answers fit the bill, even if the others are more amusing.
> Whilst in maths geek mode just let me add '√(-1) 8 ∑ π'



Was it delicious?  Apple or cherry?
As a programmer, I often get Haloween and Christmas confused because oct. 31=dec. 25

There are only 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binary and those that don't. 

Geeky enough?


----------



## table1349

The number of newbies that come here and ask questions about why something didn't work without one damn word of explanation of what did or did not happen.


----------



## oldhippy

Any number you can't reason with.


----------



## limr

Advanced Photo said:


> There are only 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binary and those that don't.
> 
> Geeky enough?



And don't forget the corollary. There's two kinds of people in the world: those who can extrapolate from incomplete data.


----------



## Advanced Photo

That is absolutely


----------



## petrochemist

Advanced Photo said:


> Was it delicious?  Apple or cherry?


 The last one was just a small meat one, and tasty but not delicious. Cherry is always great.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The cost of Brexit to the British tax payer.


----------



## petrochemist

Some of these examples have the feel of imaginary numbers (though they're not).
This prompts me to suggest a number that is imaginary & irrational (as near as possible) i.e


----------



## KmH

If your father was a washing machine and your mother was a motorcycle, how many flapjacks would it take to roof the dog house?


----------



## table1349

If a chicken and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half how long would it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?


----------



## 480sparky

City A and City B are 100 miles apart, connected by two railroad tracks.  A train starts out from City A towards City B at 12 noon, traveling 25 MPH.  At the same time, a train leaves City B towards City A at 15 MPH.  After 10 minutes, the train traveling from City A towards City B slows down to 10 MPH.  5 minutes later, the train going from City B to City A accelerates to 40 MPH.  20 minutes later, the train traveling from City A to City B speeds up to 35 MPH, while the other train continues at it's current speed. 5 minutes later, the train from City A to City B slows to 20 MPH and at the same time, the train from City B to City A speeds up to 50 MPH.  45 minutes after each train has left it's city of origin, they both start traveling at 30 MPH. In due time, the train from City A arrives at City B, and the train from City B arrives at City A.  How far apart are City A and City B?


----------



## john.margetts

I'm guessing 100 miles.


----------



## table1349

Three men go to stay at a motel and the clerk
charges them $30.00 for the room. They split the cost ten
dollars each. Later the manager tells the clerk that he over-
charged the men and that the actual cost should have been
$25.00. He gives the clerk $5.00 and tells him to give it to the
men. But he decides to cheat them and pockets $2.00. He then
gives each man a dollar. Now each man has paid $9.00 to stay in
the room and 3 X $9.00 = $27.00.  The clerk pocketed $2.00. 
$27.00 + $2.00 = $29.00.  So where is the other $1.00?


----------



## The_Traveler

The men paid $27 from which the clerk took a $2 tip and the room cost $25


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> Three men go to stay at a motel and the clerk
> charges them $30.00 for the room. They split the cost ten
> dollars each. Later the manager tells the clerk that he over-
> charged the men and that the actual cost should have been
> $25.00. He gives the clerk $5.00 and tells him to give it to the
> men. But he decides to cheat them and pockets $2.00. He then
> gives each man a dollar. Now each man has paid $9.00 to stay in
> the room and 3 X $9.00 = $27.00.  The clerk pocketed $2.00.
> $27.00 + $2.00 = $29.00.  So where is the other $1.00?



Two men go to stay at the same motel and the clerk
charges them $30.00 for the room. They split the cost fifteen
dollars each. Later the manager tells the clerk that he over-
charged the men and that the actual cost should have been
$25.00. He gives the clerk $5.00 and tells him to give it to the
men. But he decides to cheat them even more and pockets $3.00. He then
gives each man a dollar. Now each man has paid $14.00 to stay in
the room and 2 X $14.00 = $28.00.  The clerk pocketed $3.00.
$28.00 + $3.00 = $31.00. Where did the other dollar come from?


----------



## table1349

_* Facts:*
*1.* There are 5 houses (along a street) in 5 different colors:
      blue, green, red, white and yellow.

*2.* In each house lives a person of a different nationality:
      Brit, Dane, German, Norwegian and Swede.

*3.* These 5 owners drink a certain beverage:
      beer, coffee, milk, tea and water,
smoke a certain brand of cigar:
      Blue Master, Dunhill, Pall Mall, Prince and blend,
and keep a certain pet:
      cat, bird, dog, fish and horse.

*4.* No owners have the same pet, smoke the same brand of cigar, or drink the same beverage.

* Hints:
1.* The Brit lives in a red house.
*2.* The Swede keeps dogs as pets.
*3.* The Dane drinks tea.
*4.* The green house is on the left of the white house (next to it).
*5.* The green house owner drinks coffee.
*6.* The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds.
*7.* The owner of the yellow house smokes Dunhill.
*8.* The man living in the house right in the center drinks milk.
*9.* The Norwegian lives in the first house.
*10.* The man who smokes blend lives next to the one who keeps cats.
*11.* The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill.
*12.* The owner who smokes Blue Master drinks beer.
*13.* The German smokes Prince.
*14.* The Norwegian lives next to the blue house.
*15.* The man who smokes blend has a neighbor who drinks water.

_
The question is_ Who Keeps the Fish
_


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> _* ........*
> _
> The question is_ Who Keeps the Fish_



Who is on first.


----------



## otherprof

Advanced Photo said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically an irrational number is 'a real number that cannot be expressed by a ratio of integers' rather than just any big number.
> So Advanced Photo is the only one who's answers fit the bill, even if the others are more amusing.
> Whilst in maths geek mode just let me add '√(-1) 8 ∑ π'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it delicious?  Apple or cherry?
> As a programmer, I often get Haloween and Christmas confused because oct. 31=dec. 25
> 
> There are only 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binary and those that don't.
> 
> Geeky enough?
Click to expand...

I always hear Pi are squared, but they are not. Pi are round!


----------



## 480sparky

otherprof said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically an irrational number is 'a real number that cannot be expressed by a ratio of integers' rather than just any big number.
> So Advanced Photo is the only one who's answers fit the bill, even if the others are more amusing.
> Whilst in maths geek mode just let me add '√(-1) 8 ∑ π'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it delicious?  Apple or cherry?
> As a programmer, I often get Haloween and Christmas confused because oct. 31=dec. 25
> 
> There are only 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binary and those that don't.
> 
> Geeky enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always hear Pi are squared, but they are not. Pi are round!
Click to expand...


Cake are square.


----------



## KmH

A commercial airliner is flying from Dallas, TX to Calgary, CA.
The plane crashes straight down onto the Canada/USA border.
Bodies are strewn on both sides of the border. Quite a few bodies are dismembered with body parts on both sides of the border, and for many of the dead the authorities are not able to determine if the dead are Canadian or American.
Where do you bury the survivors?


----------



## tirediron

KmH said:


> A commercial airliner is flying from Dallas, TX to Calgary, CA.
> The plane crashes straight down onto the Canada/USA border.
> Bodies are strewn on both sides of the border. Quite a few bodies are dismembered with body parts on both sides of the border, and for many of the dead the authorities are not able to determine if the dead are Canadian or American.
> Where do you bury the survivors?


Who buries survivors?


----------



## NancyMoranG

gryphonslair99 said:


> _* Facts:*
> *1.* There are 5 houses (along a street) in 5 different colors:
> blue, green, red, white and yellow.
> 
> *2.* In each house lives a person of a different nationality:
> Brit, Dane, German, Norwegian and Swede.
> 
> *3.* These 5 owners drink a certain beverage:
> beer, coffee, milk, tea and water,
> smoke a certain brand of cigar:
> Blue Master, Dunhill, Pall Mall, Prince and blend,
> and keep a certain pet:
> cat, bird, dog, fish and horse.
> 
> *4.* No owners have the same pet, smoke the same brand of cigar, or drink the same beverage.
> 
> * Hints:
> 1.* The Brit lives in a red house.
> *2.* The Swede keeps dogs as pets.
> *3.* The Dane drinks tea.
> *4.* The green house is on the left of the white house (next to it).
> *5.* The green house owner drinks coffee.
> *6.* The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds.
> *7.* The owner of the yellow house smokes Dunhill.
> *8.* The man living in the house right in the center drinks milk.
> *9.* The Norwegian lives in the first house.
> *10.* The man who smokes blend lives next to the one who keeps cats.
> *11.* The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill.
> *12.* The owner who smokes Blue Master drinks beer.
> *13.* The German smokes Prince.
> *14.* The Norwegian lives next to the blue house.
> *15.* The man who smokes blend has a neighbor who drinks water.
> 
> _
> The question is_ Who Keeps the Fish_



My brother had a friend in high school who would know the answer immediately after he read 1 of these scenarios. Yup he was smart..


----------



## table1349

The author of that question was Albert Einstein and the correct answer was the German keeps the fish.


----------



## limr

You're driving a city bus. At the first stop, 29 people board the bus. At the second stop, 18 of those 29 people get off, and at the same time 10 new passengers arrive. At the next stop, 3 of those 10 passengers get off, and 13 new passengers come on. On the fourth stop 4 of the remaining 10 passengers get off, 6 of those new 13 passengers get off as well, then 17 new passengers get on. 
What's the bus driver's name?


----------



## table1349

Ralph


----------



## table1349

*Six Villages*

There are six villages along the coast of the only perfectly round island in the known universe. The villages are evenly distributed along the coastline so that the distance between any two neighboring coastal villages is always the same. There is an absolutely straight path through the jungle connecting every pair of villages. These paths create thirteen crossings in the interior of the island, one of which is in the middle of the island where paths from every village meet.

The island has a strange courtship custom. Before a father will give permission for his daughter to marry, her suitor must bring the father a fish each day until he has traveled by every route from his village to the father's village. The young man only travels along routes where he is always getting closer to his destination. The young man may visit other villages along the way.

On April first a father's three sons come to tell him of their intent to woe a bride, each from a different village. The brides' villages are the first three villages encountered when traveling clockwise around the island.

If the sons begin their courtship today and the couples are married on the day following each son's last trip, what are the three wedding dates?


----------



## BananaRepublic

The


tirediron said:


> Who buries survivors?



The Clinton Foundation! , on Trump golf courses.


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> .......their intent to woe a bride, ..............



.............................................................................


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......their intent to woe a bride, ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............................................................................
Click to expand...

The wedding dates are April 6th, May 12th, and August 1st.


----------



## table1349

A palindrome is a word that reads the same when spelled backwards (eg rotavator).
How could the following word be considered a palindrome?

FOOTSTOOL


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......their intent to woe a bride, ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wedding dates are April 6th, May 12th, and August 1st.
Click to expand...


What do the dates have to do with their intent to *woe *a bride?


----------



## NancyMoranG

STOP with the brain teasers, it's Monday for gosh sakes!


----------



## table1349

NancyMoranG said:


> STOP with the brain teasers, it's Monday for gosh sakes!




 

Now back to business

There is a ten-digit mystery number (no leading 0), represented by ABCDEFGHIJ, where each numeral, 0 through 9, is used once. Given the following clues, what is the number?

1) A + B + C + D + E is a multiple of 6.
2) F + G + H + I + J is a multiple of 5.
3) A + C + E + G + I is a multiple of 9.
4) B + D + F + H + J is a multiple of 2.
5) AB is a multiple of 3.
6) CD is a multiple of 4.
7) EF is a multiple of 7.
8) GH is a multiple of 8.
9) IJ is a multiple of 10.
10) FE, HC, and JA are all prime numbers.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Advanced Photo

22
back to palindromes, my two favorites are racecar and satorotas. The latter was found among Nikola Tesla's belongings; scribbled many time along the edges of sketches of various inventions that no one knows the purpose of.


----------



## Advanced Photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP with the brain teasers, it's Monday for gosh sakes!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128342
> 
> Now back to business
> 
> There is a ten-digit mystery number (no leading 0), represented by ABCDEFGHIJ, where each numeral, 0 through 9, is used once. Given the following clues, what is the number?
> 
> 1) A + B + C + D + E is a multiple of 6.
> 2) F + G + H + I + J is a multiple of 5.
> 3) A + C + E + G + I is a multiple of 9.
> 4) B + D + F + H + J is a multiple of 2.
> 5) AB is a multiple of 3.
> 6) CD is a multiple of 4.
> 7) EF is a multiple of 7.
> 8) GH is a multiple of 8.
> 9) IJ is a multiple of 10.
> 10) FE, HC, and JA are all prime numbers.
Click to expand...


5736912480


----------



## table1349

No one has got the palindrome yet.


----------



## 480sparky

Advanced Photo said:


> 22.............



Nope.  Try again.


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


>



16


----------



## limr

How about this one?


----------



## 480sparky

limr said:


> 16



Nope.


----------



## 480sparky

A husband and wife have four daughters.  Each daughter has a brother.  How many are in the family?


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


Oh, duh. 48.


----------



## 480sparky

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


Okay, last try. 24.


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Try again.
Click to expand...

21
Horse = 10
Horse shoe =2
Boot =1
Where people mess up is they forget that multiplication in a formula takes precedent over addition.  
1+10 x 2= 21 as it is figured as 10 x 2 = 20 + 1 = 21


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, last try. 24.
Click to expand...


13.  Look at the shoe and horseshoe pics more closely.  First there is two in the symbol, then in the final equation only one.


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21
> Horse = 10
> Horse shoe =2
> Boot =1
> Where people mess up is they forget that multiplication in a formula takes precedent over addition.
> 1+10 x 2= 21 as it is figured as 10 x 2 = 20 + 1 = 21
Click to expand...


Yep........ Order of Operations.


----------



## table1349

Guys, on the palindrome you have to think outside the box.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> Guys, on the palindrome you have to think outside the box.



But if I get outside the box the ferrets will jump in, and go to sleep.  Then I won't have a box I can use.


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> A husband and wife have four daughters.  Each daughter has a brother.  How many are in the family?


7 
The brother is a brother to all the daughters. 2 parents + 4 daughters + 1 son = 7


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, on the palindrome you have to think outside the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I get outside the box the ferrets will jump in, and go to sleep.  Then I won't have a box I can use.
Click to expand...


Hint - Think communication


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, last try. 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.  Look at the shoe and horseshoe pics more closely.  First there is two in the symbol, then in the final equation only one.
Click to expand...


Yes, every time I looked at it, I realized something else I missed.

So, here is how I figure: Each horse is 10. In the second equation, 10+4+4=18, so each horseshoe is worth 2. The third one then is 4-2=2. The final equation then becomes 2 + 10 x 2.

So what did I do wrong? How do you get 13?

Wait...there are two boots. 4-2=2, so each boot is 1.

So 1 + 10 x 2 = 22.

It's still not 13.


----------



## 480sparky

Order of Operations.  you do the multiplication first. 10 x 2 = 20. 1 + 20 = 21.


----------



## limr

Or it's something completely different, like...boots are to horses as horseshoes are to...

COWBOYS! That's the answer! 

Now what about mine?


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, last try. 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.  Look at the shoe and horseshoe pics more closely.  First there is two in the symbol, then in the final equation only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, every time I looked at it, I realized something else I missed.
> 
> So, here is how I figure: Each horse is 10. In the second equation, 10+4+4=18, so each horseshoe is worth 2. The third one then is 4-2=2. The final equation then becomes 2 + 10 x 2.
> 
> So what did I do wrong? How do you get 13?
> 
> Wait...there are two boots. 4-2=2, so each boot is 1.
> 
> So 1 + 10 x 2 = 22.
> 
> It's still not 13.
Click to expand...


How did I get thirteen?

Easy, missed the multiplication sign.  Thought it was a + rather than a x.. which is what I get for looking at stuff on a cell phone.


----------



## 480sparky

It might help if you explain what I'm supposed to do.

Otherwise 1/5 2/5 1/5 1/5 just in different colors.


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> Order of Operations.  you do the multiplication first. 10 x 2 = 20. 1 + 20 = 21.



Bah.  1+ (10 x 2) = 21 ... That's what punctuation is for


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> Order of Operations.  you do the multiplication first. 10 x 2 = 20. 1 + 20 = 21.


The original question I remember from my school days was the flower puzzle.


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> It might help if you explain what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> Otherwise 1/5 2/5 1/5 1/5 just in different colors.



What does it spell out? Or perhaps, how does the equation read?


----------



## table1349

One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish.


----------



## table1349

If you use a certain formula on 13, you end up with 7.
Under the same formula, 2352 becomes 16, 246 becomes 14, 700 turns into 16, and 1030 becomes 14.
What would 9304 become?


----------



## table1349

It doesn't hurt to take a hard look at yourself from time to time. This little test should help you get started.

During a visit to a mental asylum, a visitor asked the Director what the criteria is that defines if a patient should be institutionalized.

"Well," said the Director, "we fill up a bathtub. Then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup, and a bucket to the patient and ask the patient to empty the bathtub."

Okay, here's your test:
1. Would you use the spoon?
2. Would you use the teacup?
3. Would you use the bucket?

"Oh, I understand," said the visitor. "A normal person would choose the bucket, as it is larger than the spoon."
What was the director's response?


----------



## Gary A.

A normal person would pull the plug.


----------



## 480sparky

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might help if you explain what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> Otherwise 1/5 2/5 1/5 1/5 just in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it spell out? Or perhaps, how does the equation read?
Click to expand...


Me no understand.

It spells out _1/5   2/5   1/5   1/5_.  There's no equation.

If I am supposed to make an equation out of it, then 1/5+2/5+1/5+1/5=1


----------



## tirediron

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. 48.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, last try. 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.  Look at the shoe and horseshoe pics more closely.  First there is two in the symbol, then in the final equation only one.
Click to expand...

Which makes it unsolvable.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> Which makes it unsolvable.



Quite true.  You can make the assumption that the icon with one horseshoe would be 1/2 the amount that the number represented by two horseshoes would be, but that's just an assumption.  Same with the two boots/one boot.

In truth since the iconography changes the problem itself cannot actually be solved without additional information about the value of the two different icons which is not provided.


----------



## tirediron

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it unsolvable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite true.  You can make the assumption that the icon with one horseshoe would be 1/2 the amount that the number represented by two horseshoes would be, but that's just an assumption.  Same with the two boots/one boot.
> 
> In truth since the iconography changes the problem itself cannot actually be solved without additional information about the value of the two different icons which is not provided.
Click to expand...

Pre-zact-ickly!


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it unsolvable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite true.  You can make the assumption that the icon with one horseshoe would be 1/2 the amount that the number represented by two horseshoes would be, but that's just an assumption.  Same with the two boots/one boot.
> 
> In truth since the iconography changes the problem itself cannot actually be solved without additional information about the value of the two different icons which is not provided.
Click to expand...


Make the same assumption about the horse.  One horse does not equal ten.  One *side* of a horse equals ten.  Or does it?  Maybe the _right _side equals 7 and the _left _side 3.

So let's apply that to the following:

2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.  

According to your logic, this, too, is unsolvable.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it unsolvable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite true.  You can make the assumption that the icon with one horseshoe would be 1/2 the amount that the number represented by two horseshoes would be, but that's just an assumption.  Same with the two boots/one boot.
> 
> In truth since the iconography changes the problem itself cannot actually be solved without additional information about the value of the two different icons which is not provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make the same assumption about the horse.  One horse does not equal ten.  One *side* of a horse equals ten.  Or does it?  Maybe the _right _side equals 7 and the _left _side 3.
> 
> So let's apply that to the following:
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.
> 
> According to your logic, this, too, is unsolvable.
Click to expand...


Nope.  

According to the iconography shown two horeshoes equals a specific value.  So does the picture of two boots.

However in the final equation given it is not the same picture - it's a picture of a single boot, and a single horseshoe.  Now one can assume that this is the same value as the picture of two horseshoes, and likewise for two boots... or one could assume that the picture of one horseshoe is equal to 1/2 the value of the number represented by a picture of two horseshoes is, but in either case your just making an assumption.  We have no definitive value assigned to either the picture of one horseshoe or the picture of one boot.

So in your example it would be much more like

2 + x = 7, solve for Y


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> ................2 + x = 7, solve for Y



According to your logic, it cannot be solved.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................2 + x = 7, solve for Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, it cannot be solved.
Click to expand...


According to all logic, it can't be solved.


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................2 + x = 7, solve for Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, it cannot be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to all logic, it can't be solved.
Click to expand...


Can you solve for X then?


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................2 + x = 7, solve for Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, it cannot be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to all logic, it can't be solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you solve for X then?
Click to expand...


Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.

In the original problem we have values for two horseshoes, and a value for two boots.  But the final equation the icons are different - it's one horseshoe, and one boot.  So one can assume that has the same value as two horseshoes and two boots, but it's just an assumption.  In truth the icon has changed, and no value has been assigned to it.. so we have no way of knowing what it's actual value is and thus any value we assign is just a guess, it can't be proven mathematically.


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.....



2 + x = 7.  You mean you won't even solve for x?


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  You mean you won't even solve for x?
Click to expand...


Again, go back and read what's been written.  Your analogy just doesn't work.


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  You mean you won't even solve for x?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, go back and read what's been written.  Your analogy just doesn't work.
Click to expand...


I'm simply posing the problem  2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.  Forget about any other brain teasers posted in this thread.  It's simple.

2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.

If it's so easy, why are you not answering?


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  You mean you won't even solve for x?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, go back and read what's been written.  Your analogy just doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply posing the problem  2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.  Forget about any other brain teasers posted in this thread.  It's simple.
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.
> 
> If it's so easy, why are you not answering?
Click to expand...


Solving your equation is quite easy.  But your equation has absolutely nothing to do with the original problem.  So, please, go back and read what's actually been written and hopefully you'll start to understand that.


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  You mean you won't even solve for x?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, go back and read what's been written.  Your analogy just doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply posing the problem  2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.  Forget about any other brain teasers posted in this thread.  It's simple.
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.
> 
> If it's so easy, why are you not answering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solving your equation is quite easy.  But your equation has absolutely nothing to do with the original problem.  So, please, go back and read what's actually been written and hopefully you'll start to understand that.
Click to expand...


IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.

Answer the (simple) question and hopefully you'll understand why it cannot be answered.  If not, I'll explain it to you.

And again, IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.

Or do I need to start a new thread for it?

Oh, and IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Easy.  Problem is X isn't what needs to be solved for, Y is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  You mean you won't even solve for x?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, go back and read what's been written.  Your analogy just doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply posing the problem  2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.  Forget about any other brain teasers posted in this thread.  It's simple.
> 
> 2 + x = 7.  Solve for x.
> 
> If it's so easy, why are you not answering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solving your equation is quite easy.  But your equation has absolutely nothing to do with the original problem.  So, please, go back and read what's actually been written and hopefully you'll start to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.
> 
> Answer the (simple) question and hopefully you'll understand why it cannot be answered.  If not, I'll explain it to you.
> 
> And again, IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.
> 
> Or do I need to start a new thread for it?
> 
> IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.
Click to expand...


The level of silliness has just gotten far too much.  By all means provide us with the answer if you wish.  Feel free to try and prove whatever point it is you've been such an ass in an attempt to prove, but I'm no longer participating.   Everything I've stated is quite correct, in regards to the original problem.  The rest, well frankly is immaterial.


----------



## 480sparky

I AM NOT REFERRING TO 'THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM'.

THE 'ORIGINAL PROBLEM' IS NOT THE ISSUE.

I AM NOT ASKING _ANYTHING _ABOUT 'THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM'.

YOU are the one that keeps bringing up 'the original problem'. 

Nor am I trying 'to prove' anything.

I guess if you fail to understand that simple fact, then I guess the old adage is true... None are so blind as those who refuse to see.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> I AM NOT REFERRING TO 'THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM'.
> 
> THE 'ORIGINAL PROBLEM' IS NOT THE ISSUE.
> 
> I AM NOT ASKING _ANYTHING _ABOUT 'THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM'.
> 
> YOU are the one that keeps bringing up 'the original problem'.
> 
> Nor am I trying 'to prove' anything.
> 
> I guess if you fail to understand that simple fact, then I guess the old adage is true... None are so blind as those who refuse to see.



You were the one stating that my logic was incorrect in REGARDS TO THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM.

Which of course, is quite wrong.  Then suddenly, idiotic tangentville.  Thanks, no, I'm done.  If you have a point, just make it already.  As far as I can tell, you don't


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might help if you explain what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> Otherwise 1/5 2/5 1/5 1/5 just in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it spell out? Or perhaps, how does the equation read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me no understand.
> 
> It spells out _1/5   2/5   1/5   1/5_.  There's no equation.
> 
> If I am supposed to make an equation out of it, then 1/5+2/5+1/5+1/5=1
Click to expand...








Irrational Numbers
Read it with a lisp.


----------



## SquarePeg

When can you add two to eleven and get one as the correct answer?


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> When can you add two to eleven and get one as the correct answer?


When you add two hours to eleven o'clock, you get one o'clock.


----------



## table1349

At McDonald’s you can order Chicken McNuggets in boxes of 6,9, and 20. What is the largest number of nuggets that you cannot order using any combination of the above?


----------



## limr

If I understand robbin's and tirediron's point correctly (and please correct me if I interpreted it incorrectly) they are saying that in the original problem, the equivalent equations, using typical mathematical variable terms instead of icons, would be...

z+z+z=30

z+yy+yy=18

yy-xx=4

Solve: x + (z x y) = ?

And so it's technically unsolvable because there's no way to determine if x and xx, or y and yy are equivalent values.

As for mine:





Read the first number aloud. Read the second number aloud. Read the last two numbers but substitute the numerator with the color. 

And now I have to work on that adding two to eleven and coming up with one...


----------



## table1349

Solved two pages ago.  Somebody want to tell her???


----------



## Advanced Photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> A palindrome is a word that reads the same when spelled backwards (eg rotavator).
> How could the following word be considered a palindrome?
> 
> FOOTSTOOL


If it's written in morse code  ..-. --- --- - ... - --- --- .-..


----------



## Advanced Photo

There is to, too and two. Can you correctly write the sentence "There are 3 _____'s in the English language. Referring to the three words listed at the beginning, to, too and two.
(Hint, there is a way to do it and be grammatically correct.)


----------



## Advanced Photo

As for solving an equation for x, you can't really do it because x cannot ever hear the solution, you can only solve it for yourself. It is not grammatically correct even though it is mathematically correct...
Am I close? If not please let us all know what you are thinking...before someone has a stroke.


----------



## table1349

"There are three words that sound like /tū/ in the English language."


----------



## Advanced Photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> "There are three words that sound like /tū/ in the English language."



No, It HAS to say precisely: There are 3 __'s in the English language."  Not words that sound like...etc.
Try again, you are close.


----------



## Gary A.

If you're looking for only one word how about:
There are three homophones in the English language.

Which isn't true but the sentence is proper.


----------



## table1349

There are three tüz in the English language." is the perceived answer but is not actually correct.


----------



## Gary A.

I cannot think of an answer for what a set of to/too/two may be.  A set/group of crows is a murder, alligators are a congregation,  barracudas are a battery, a set of buzzards are a wake, Gnus are an implausibility, et cetera ... can't come up for anything for a triple, trifecta, hat trick set of the homophone to/two/too.


----------



## limr

My linguist's brain sees only one answer: There are three /tu:/s in the English language.

I also have a question. Is the apostrophe ('s) deliberate and supposed to denote possession?


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> There are three tüz in the English language." is the perceived answer but is not actually correct.



The answer is g.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three tüz in the English language." is the perceived answer but is not actually correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is g.
Click to expand...


42.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three tüz in the English language." is the perceived answer but is not actually correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 42.
Click to expand...

Don't forget your towel.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

42 is Jackie Robinson's number.


----------



## table1349

42 it the answer to the ultimate question about the meaning of life.  The meaning of life is math. 
In the alphabet, M is the 13th letter, A is the 1st letter, T is the 20th letter, and H is the 8th letter.

13+1+20+8=42


----------



## Gary A.

I prefer baseball better to math. (Even if baseball is a game of statistics.)


----------



## Gary A.

gryphonslair99 said:


> 42 it the answer to the ultimate question about the meaning of life.  The meaning of life is math.
> In the alphabet, M is the 13th letter, A is the 1st letter, T is the 20th letter, and H is the 8th letter.
> 
> 13+1+20+8=42


So how would 42 be the answer if I didn't speak/write/read English?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> 42 is Jackie Robinson's number.



Jackie Robinson Parkway connects Queens to Brooklyn, but I can't think of a way to relate it to the number 42.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 is Jackie Robinson's number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Robinson Parkway connects Queens to Brooklyn, but I can't think of a way to relate it to the number 42.
Click to expand...

The number of perceived hours while stuck in traffic?


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 is Jackie Robinson's number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Robinson Parkway connects Queens to Brooklyn, but I can't think of a way to relate it to the number 42.
Click to expand...


Well Queens was originally named for Queen of England - Catherine, wife of King Charles the II.  The current Queen of course is Elizabeth II, who curiously enough was born on April 21st.  If you take the day she  was born times her order of succession as a Queens named Elizabeth, 2, well by Jove:

21 x 2 = 42


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 is Jackie Robinson's number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Robinson Parkway connects Queens to Brooklyn, but I can't think of a way to relate it to the number 42.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of perceived hours while stuck in traffic?
Click to expand...


Could be. It's almost as bad as the Van Wyck.


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 is Jackie Robinson's number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Robinson Parkway connects Queens to Brooklyn, but I can't think of a way to relate it to the number 42.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Queens was originally named for Queen of England - Catherine, wife of King Charles the II.  The current Queen of course is Elizabeth II, who curiously enough was born on April 21st.  If you take the day she  was born times her order of succession as a Queens named Elizabeth, 2, well by Jove:
> 
> 21 x 2 = 42
Click to expand...


now connect her to kevin bacon


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> now connect her to kevin bacon



Believe it or not her Bacon number is 2.  She appeared in "In the Shadow of the Moon" with Jim Lovell, who appeared with Kevin Bacon in Apollo 13

Coincidence?  No.  Most likely..  Aliens.


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> now connect her to kevin bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not her Bacon number is 2.  She appeared in "In the Shadow of the Moon" with Jim Lovell, who appeared with Kevin Bacon in Apollo 13
> 
> Coincidence?  No.  Most likely..  Aliens.
Click to expand...

Well dang.


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> now connect her to kevin bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not her Bacon number is 2.  She appeared in "In the Shadow of the Moon" with Jim Lovell, who appeared with Kevin Bacon in Apollo 13
> 
> Coincidence?  No.  Most likely..  Aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dang.
Click to expand...


So you could multiply her birthday by her bacon number and the result.. still 42.

Creepy, isn't it?


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> now connect her to kevin bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not her Bacon number is 2.  She appeared in "In the Shadow of the Moon" with Jim Lovell, who appeared with Kevin Bacon in Apollo 13
> 
> Coincidence?  No.  Most likely..  Aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dang.
Click to expand...


Apparently my Kevin Bacon number is also 2. I've met Bill Murray, who appeared in "Wild Things" with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> now connect her to kevin bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not her Bacon number is 2.  She appeared in "In the Shadow of the Moon" with Jim Lovell, who appeared with Kevin Bacon in Apollo 13
> 
> Coincidence?  No.  Most likely..  Aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you could multiply her birthday by her bacon number and the result.. still 42.
> 
> Creepy, isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Advanced Photo

Ok, I'll give it to you, the answer is more like the palindrome answer, in fact it was the palindrome that brought it back to mind, so think about other forms of writing. I have said too much...and the ' was incorrect since there is no possession nor does it hold the place of a letter or group of letters. Just a habit I'm afraid.
I always heard the answer is always 47, that is according to a club at Pomona College. It's even replaced 42 as 42 was adjusted for inflation.  reference


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> now connect her to kevin bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not her Bacon number is 2.  She appeared in "In the Shadow of the Moon" with Jim Lovell, who appeared with Kevin Bacon in Apollo 13
> 
> Coincidence?  No.  Most likely..  Aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you could multiply her birthday by her bacon number and the result.. still 42.
> 
> Creepy, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Gets even weirder.  The number of Monarchs between Elizabeth the first and Elizabeth the II?  19.  Add 2 for Elizabeth being the 2nd elizabeth?  21.  Multiply by her bacon number of 2?  42.

Jackie Robinson?  137 career home runs.  1+3 = 4, for 47.  221 RBI's.  2+2+1= 5.  47-5.. .ya, that's right, 42.

But oh ya, just the beginning.  Robinson?  Born in 1919.  19.  He was the 5th child.  19-5=14.  Robinson's Bacon number? 3.  14 x 3 = 42




Totally time to break out the tinfoil hats... just saying....


----------



## Advanced Photo

47-6=42?? really? In what world?


----------



## robbins.photo

Advanced Photo said:


> 47-6=42?? really? In what world?



Typo skippy.  Try to get over yourself.


----------



## waday

Psh. It doesn't matter if it's 42 or 47 from an engineering perspective, since they'll both be multiplied by a safety factor.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey, I gave serious thought to attending Pomona College.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Apparently my Kevin Bacon number is also 2. I've met Bill Murray, who appeared in "Wild Things" with Kevin Bacon.



So you and Lizzie are besties as evidenced by identical bacon numbers, and you just happened to be the one to bring up this 42 business...

Hmm...

Oh ya, got to be aliens.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Well it looks like I stumped the panel. Those that listed the phonetic spelling of tu were closest, but of course there are not three of that spelling so it's not completely correct.
I said to think of other forms of communicating, more precisely other forms of writing. There is one that does not differentiate between the three spellings because it uses the same spelling (symbol) for all 3 and lets context define the correct one. It's Gregg shorthand.


----------



## limr

Advanced Photo said:


> Well it looks like I stumped the panel. Those that listed the phonetic spelling of tu were closest, but of course *there are not three of that spelling so it's not completely correct.*
> I said to think of other forms of communicating, more precisely other forms of writing. There is one that does not differentiate between the three spellings because it uses the same spelling (symbol) for all 3 and lets context define the correct one. It's Gregg shorthand.



What does this mean? That all three (to/too/two) are not pronounced that way? While it's true that 'to' is not always pronounced /tu:/ in the context of spoken language (it's often elided, for example, or reduced to the beloved shwa), it _is_ pronounced that way in isolation or when emphasized.


----------



## Advanced Photo

No, that they are not spelled that way in the English language, only in phonetics. Does that make sense? It's spelling, not pronunciation. There are not 3 words with that spelling.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Since you and the other that used phonetics were closest, I will give you each a half a point to spend however you would like to.


----------



## limr

Advanced Photo said:


> No, that they are not spelled that way in the English language, only in phonetics. Does that make sense? It's spelling, not pronunciation. There are not 3 words with that spelling.



Ah, got it.



Advanced Photo said:


> Since you and the other that used phonetics were closest, I will give you each a half a point to spend however you would like to.



I'd like to buy a vowel?


----------



## limr

Advanced Photo said:


> Well it looks like I stumped the panel. Those that listed the phonetic spelling of tu were closest, but of course there are not three of that spelling so it's not completely correct.
> I said to think of other forms of communicating, more precisely other forms of writing. There is one that does not differentiate between the three spellings because it uses the same spelling (symbol) for all 3 and lets context define the correct one. It's Gregg shorthand.



There are three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s in English.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like I stumped the panel. Those that listed the phonetic spelling of tu were closest, but of course there are not three of that spelling so it's not completely correct.
> I said to think of other forms of communicating, more precisely other forms of writing. There is one that does not differentiate between the three spellings because it uses the same spelling (symbol) for all 3 and lets context define the correct one. It's Gregg shorthand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s in English.
Click to expand...

Canes?


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like I stumped the panel. Those that listed the phonetic spelling of tu were closest, but of course there are not three of that spelling so it's not completely correct.
> I said to think of other forms of communicating, more precisely other forms of writing. There is one that does not differentiate between the three spellings because it uses the same spelling (symbol) for all 3 and lets context define the correct one. It's Gregg shorthand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s in English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canes?
Click to expand...


Made of candy!


----------



## robbins.photo

Except that wouldn't be grammatically correct because I don't think you use an 's in shorthand at all.  Plus why would you write out a sentence using shorthand for only one word?


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> Except that wouldn't be grammatically correct because I don't think you use an 's in shorthand at all.  Plus why would you write out a sentence using shorthand for only one word?



Don't ask me, monkey boy, I didn't make the puzzle  I'm still waiting for someone to get mine!


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Don't ask me, monkey boy, I didn't make the puzzle  I'm still waiting for someone to get mine!



The 1 fish 2 fish red fish blue fish one?  No, nobody is ever going to get that.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me, monkey boy, I didn't make the puzzle  I'm still waiting for someone to get mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 fish 2 fish red fish blue fish one?  No, nobody is ever going to get that.
Click to expand...


Took ya long enough


----------



## Gary A.

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me, monkey boy, I didn't make the puzzle  I'm still waiting for someone to get mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 fish 2 fish red fish blue fish one?  No, nobody is ever going to get that.
Click to expand...

Only if you have a lisp ... otherwise it is one-fifth, two-fifth, red-fifth, blue fifth.  Like in chem, one of the questions was to identify this compound, BaNaNa.


----------



## robbins.photo

Gary A. said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me, monkey boy, I didn't make the puzzle  I'm still waiting for someone to get mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 fish 2 fish red fish blue fish one?  No, nobody is ever going to get that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you have a lisp ... otherwise it is one-fifth, two-fifth, red-fifth, blue fifth.  Like in chem, one of the questions was to identify this compound, BaNaNa.
Click to expand...


Not my fault really.. every once in a while for some odd reason I just randomly start talking like Cindy from the Brady Bunch.


----------



## snowbear

What's the largest number that can be written with only three characters (base 10)?


----------



## Gary A.

9^99


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> 9^99


What about 9^(9^9)?


----------



## snowbear

Waday is correct.


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9^99
> 
> 
> 
> What about 9^(9^9)?
Click to expand...


That's actually 7 characters though.  9^9 would be three characters.


----------



## john.margetts

When superscripts are available, 9^99 is only three characters - the ^ indicating the next is a superscript. 

9^(9^9) is also three characters when written with superscripts, the ^, ( and ) not being printed. Could be represented by 9^9^9 without the brackets.


----------



## snowbear

This - three characters, without the implied parenthesis.


----------



## snowbear

Though, I guess one could argue that this would work since I said "characters" instead of "numerals"


----------



## Gary A.

Damn, I never win anything.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Damn, I never win anything.


You won Leaderboard.  Oh, wait . . . yeah, you're right.


----------



## robbins.photo

Gary A. said:


> Damn, I never win anything.



Well you've won a copy of our home game.  So buck up little camper!


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Though, I guess one could argue that this would work since I said "characters" instead of "numerals"
> 
> View attachment 128467


You're so irrational.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I never win anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You won Leaderboard.  Oh, wait . . . yeah, you're right.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Advanced Photo

robbins.photo said:


> Except that wouldn't be grammatically correct because I don't think you use an 's in shorthand at all.  Plus why would you write out a sentence using shorthand for only one word?


You wouldn't silly, the sentence would be written in shorthand to be correct. I see why you didn't win.


----------



## robbins.photo

Advanced Photo said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that wouldn't be grammatically correct because I don't think you use an 's in shorthand at all.  Plus why would you write out a sentence using shorthand for only one word?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't silly, the sentence would be written in shorthand to be correct. I see why you didn't win.
Click to expand...


So you concede the point and I'm somehow the silly one.  Whacky.  Alrighty then.  Moving right along I guess....


----------



## Advanced Photo

robbins.photo said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that wouldn't be grammatically correct because I don't think you use an 's in shorthand at all.  Plus why would you write out a sentence using shorthand for only one word?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't silly, the sentence would be written in shorthand to be correct. I see why you didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you concede the point and I'm somehow the silly one.  Whacky.  Alrighty then.  Moving right along I guess....
Click to expand...

I see you still don't get it. The correct answer to the question "Can you correctly write the sentence "There are 3 _____'s in the English language."  is: "You would write the sentence in Gregg Shorthand." Not just a single word. Get it?


----------



## robbins.photo

Advanced Photo said:


> I see you still don't get it. The correct answer to the question "Can you correctly write the sentence "There are 3 _____'s in the English language."  is: "You would write the sentence in Gregg Shorthand." Not just a single word. Get it?



Yes, got it completely.  The blank left in the sentence is a complete misnomer since your not actually filling in the blank with the answer, and the answer itself is technically false because there wouldn't be a possessive 's expressed if you wrote it in Gregg shorthand.

And yet I'm the silly one.  Oh yes, got it.  So like I said, moving right along...


----------



## table1349

Advanced Photo said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that wouldn't be grammatically correct because I don't think you use an 's in shorthand at all.  Plus why would you write out a sentence using shorthand for only one word?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't silly, the sentence would be written in shorthand to be correct. I see why you didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you concede the point and I'm somehow the silly one.  Whacky.  Alrighty then.  Moving right along I guess....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you still don't get it. The correct answer to the question "Can you correctly write the sentence "There are 3 _____'s in the English language."  is: "You would write the sentence in Gregg Shorthand." Not just a single word. Get it?
Click to expand...

What is the plural of two, too or to in the english language?


----------



## Advanced Photo

robbins.photo said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you still don't get it. The correct answer to the question "Can you correctly write the sentence "There are 3 _____'s in the English language."  is: "You would write the sentence in Gregg Shorthand." Not just a single word. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, got it completely.  The blank left in the sentence is a complete misnomer since your not actually filling in the blank with the answer, and the answer itself is technically false because there wouldn't be a possessive 's expressed if you wrote it in Gregg shorthand.
> 
> And yet I'm the silly one.  Oh yes, got it.  So like I said, moving right along...
Click to expand...

I guess you missed the post that cleared that up ages ago when limr asked about the apostrophe.
The blank is there because it cannot be filled in using the English language. 
The question how can you write the sentence is answered with "It can be written in Gregg shorthand."
There is no need to write the sentence again at all to answer it.
It's not nearly as fun when it needs to be explained in such detail.
Anyway, it's been solved and 2 people got half credit each, and I believe limr wanted to buy a vowel...
Vanna, please expose your 'A'


----------



## table1349

Actually it has not been solved as I see it.  The symbol used in Gregs Shorthand is a singular representation of the word two that was turned into a non-exsistant plural of the word two.  Either way as written it is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## robbins.photo

Advanced Photo said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you still don't get it. The correct answer to the question "Can you correctly write the sentence "There are 3 _____'s in the English language."  is: "You would write the sentence in Gregg Shorthand." Not just a single word. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, got it completely.  The blank left in the sentence is a complete misnomer since your not actually filling in the blank with the answer, and the answer itself is technically false because there wouldn't be a possessive 's expressed if you wrote it in Gregg shorthand.
> 
> And yet I'm the silly one.  Oh yes, got it.  So like I said, moving right along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you missed the post that cleared that up ages ago when limr asked about the apostrophe.
> The blank is there because it cannot be filled in using the English language.
> The question how can you write the sentence is answered with "It can be written in Gregg shorthand."
> There is no need to write the sentence again at all to answer it.
> It's not nearly as fun when it needs to be explained in such detail.
> Anyway, it's been solved and 2 people got half credit each, and I believe limr wanted to buy a vowel...
> Vanna, please expose your 'A'
Click to expand...

Wasn't at all fun to begin with, even before you beat it to death.  Hence the "moving along" comment.  Would have been an excellent place to have just dropped it there, instead of continuing to try and force a point that frankly doesn't fit.  But that's ok, see we can just disagree and move on.  No need whatsoever for you to beat this even further to death with another 20 replies

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Advanced Photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> Actually it has not been solved as I see it.  The symbol used in Gregs Shorthand is a singular representation of the word two that was turned into a non-exsistant plural of the word two.  Either way as written it is grammatically incorrect.


It was not solved, the solution was given though. You obviously don't know shorthand if you think you can't add an s to words. There are in fact 2 ways to add an s to a symbol depending on the ending of the symbol. There is a right s and a left s and there is also a mark to differentiate if the s makes the z sound, although it is deemed as unnecessary for the most part as we are already used to seeing an s and making the z sound in English.
Also, FYI it's Gregg shorthand, not Gregs shorthand.  The word symbol for to, too and two are the same symbol, so that is why it is correct only in this form of writing.
Now, if everyone gets it we can indeed move on. As long as there are no more comments made, I'll make no reply.

Now, anyone else have any tricky questions to ask?  hmmm?


----------



## table1349

You still haven't answered the original one.  What is the plural of to, too or two?


----------



## Advanced Photo

The only plural for all three is written in shorthand.
But, since you asked for any of them,
noun: *two*; plural noun: *twos*
"they would straggle home in ones and twos"

'To' is a preposition and has no plural form, and 'too' is an adverb and also has no plural form, but all of them having the same form in shorthand will be interchangeable and have a plural form, therefore the sentence can in fact be written that way and no other way and be a correct sentence.

I certainly hope this clears it up for you, if not, you might want to take a class in shorthand to understand this little riddle.


----------



## table1349

No you are incorrect.  There is NO PLURAL for to or too in the english language and you have only two choices for this supposed riddle.  One is that is must be answered grammatically correct which it cannot in the form you stated it.  The second is if you accept plurality for to and too then the phonetic form is as correct as the shorthand version as either way you are creating new forms for words that do not have plurality.  

This is not a new puzzle.   This took up an entire class in and advanced English class in college so I will stand by the decision of our English Professor as stated above.   It was a fun discussion though I will admit.


----------



## Advanced Photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> There is NO PLURAL for to or too in the english language .



I think I said that...





> 'To' is a preposition and has no plural form, and 'too' is an adverb and also has no plural form, but all of them having the same form in shorthand will be interchangeable and have a plural form, therefore the sentence can in fact be written that way and no other way and be a correct sentence.


Of course it isn't new, I didn't make it up, but I did get the answer when I heard the riddle. It is a sentence that can be spoken but not written in English, but it can be written in shorthand.

If you don't understand why the answer given is the correct answer, then there is no more I can do to help you. You either understand it and refuse to admit it or are unable to understand it.

I am not sure I believe that you were ever in a college English class though with the way you type. But, at any rate, you did not get the answer. Good try though. Maybe next time. 
You seem to be the only one that doesn't understand the answer. Maybe the problem isn't the question, maybe it's you.
I'd be interested in contacting this professor though if there is one, what is his name and the name and location of the school he teaches at? It's obvious he never took shorthand either though so it might be an educational chat for him as well. Looking forward to hearing the information.

If you would like the entire sentence written for you to be able to understand, download the Gregg shorthand dictionary online, it will be enlightening for you I think.
Thanks for playing and thanks for the information concerning the professor in question.


----------



## table1349

The Gregg shorthand dictionary is not a language it is an adaption that has been adapted to several languages for the purpose of stenography.   You cannot use it to create new, non existant words in a language you choose.  Did you consider that there are other methods of shorthand?  Pitman and Teeline are two that come to mind.  The symbol for two is totally different in Pitman.  In Teeline it is different from both Gregg and Pitman.  You don't seem to understand that you don't create a puzzle with arbitrary rules.


----------



## Gary A.

Geeze people ... it is a brain-teaser ... it is designed to be somewhat outside the box.  Personally, I feel that going to shorthand is a little cheesey ... which makes it not a very good brain teaser ... but there isn't a need to dissect it looking for arguements.  If you like it fine ... if you don't like it fine ... let's move on to another/more/better (lol) teasers.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Geeze people ... it is a brain-teaser ... it is designed to be somewhat outside the box.  Personally, I feel that going to shorthand is a little cheesey ... which makes it not a very good brain teaser ... but there isn't a need to dissect it looking for arguements.  If you like it fine ... if you don't like it fine ... let's move on to another/more/better (lol) teasers.



Seriously, people. Move on.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Agreed, it was as valid as the Morse code riddle but the time has gone. Let's hear some new ones.
What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?

I don't have eyes, but once I did see. Once I had thoughts, but now I'm white and empty.


----------



## table1349

I am lying and i always lies.Tell me whether i am lying or telling the truth ?


----------



## Advanced Photo

Neither, you are telling a riddle.


----------



## table1349

The oldest form of brain teaser.


----------



## Advanced Photo

I thought that was women.


----------



## terri

Advanced Photo said:


> I thought that was women.


Really?


----------



## Advanced Photo

Absolutely! I have yet to figure out my wife...


----------



## table1349




----------



## NancyMoranG

Do you know we have been irrational for a week now? I said it last week, STOP! It's a Monday for gosh sakes. 
But since it's a holiday, carry on...


----------

